# Hi there



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

We are a family of 4 who applied in Jan 2006 using a solicitor,but for some reason they archived the file, but have now got it restored, on checking the canada site it says medical recieved and have been asked to provide recent photos of us all, can anyone advise of how they things are going for us or has this happened to anyone else .my wife is a nurse practicioner and has completed her masters, and honors degrees in pallative care.

thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> We are a family of 4 who applied in Jan 2006 using a solicitor,but for some reason they archived the file, but have now got it restored, on checking the canada site it says medical recieved and have been asked to provide recent photos of us all, can anyone advise of how they things are going for us or has this happened to anyone else .my wife is a nurse practicioner and has completed her masters, and honors degrees in pallative care.
> 
> thanks


Have you done your medicals and when? Have you received a request to provide the photographs? If so I believe you will soon be asked to provide your passports to have your visas stamped, which will then allow you to make your Canada plans reality.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

*hi there*



Auld Yin said:


> Have you done your medicals and when? Have you received a request to provide the photographs? If so I believe you will soon be asked to provide your passports to have your visas stamped, which will then allow you to make your Canada plans reality.


thanks for your reply, we havnt had a medical as yet which is confusing but the request for photos is a step forward. We have been told that my wife has to have all her nursing quals equated to Canadian equivalence have you any idea who to contact to have this done. 
regards the family


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> thanks for your reply, we havnt had a medical as yet which is confusing but the request for photos is a step forward. We have been told that my wife has to have all her nursing quals equated to Canadian equivalence have you any idea who to contact to have this done.
> regards the family


You (your wife) should contact the Canadian Nurses Association at:-
Canadian Nurses Association - Home

I'm sure she'll find the information there.


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

patient man said:


> We are a family of 4 who applied in Jan 2006 using a solicitor,but for some reason they archived the file, but have now got it restored, on checking the canada site it says medical recieved and have been asked to provide recent photos of us all, can anyone advise of how they things are going for us or has this happened to anyone else .my wife is a nurse practicioner and has completed her masters, and honors degrees in pallative care.
> 
> thanks


Wow, that's too bad, but at least it's back in the system again. One thing you might be ready for is they might ask for updated personnel history forms. Our application sat on someones desk just long enough that mine needed to be updated (nothing actually changed it just had to be signed and dated within one year of awarding visa) which then added a few more months of processing time.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Snodge said:


> Wow, that's too bad, but at least it's back in the system again. One thing you might be ready for is they might ask for updated personnel history forms. Our application sat on someones desk just long enough that mine needed to be updated (nothing actually changed it just had to be signed and dated within one year of awarding visa) which then added a few more months of processing time.


thanks for the reply this has already been done now been asked to provide 2 passport photos for all family members so hopefully things are backon track


----------

